# Greg Oden or Dwight Howard



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

If you could pick either of the two guys in a draft, who would you choose?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

This is a stupid poll. You don't pick an unknown over known, especially when the known is this good.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Greg Oden is not _unknown_. You've seen what he's capable of doing.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

capable of doing against high school comp. At the moment, Howard has proven himself on the nba level, and Oden has done against high schoolers. This poll is rendered useless both players are playing at the same level.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Greg oden hasnt proven himself at the NBA level. END OF DISCUSSION.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

crazyfan said:


> capable of doing against high school comp. At the moment, Howard has proven himself on the nba level, and Oden has done against high schoolers. This poll is rendered useless both players are playing at the same level.


And you're the GM who takes Emeka Okafor over Dwight Howard.

But to answer the question I would take Howard because I think he's more athletic and a better rebounder. And of course, further along in his development.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Here's an easy way to look at the question. Would I trade Dwight for Oden straight up right now? Probably not. Howard has proven that he's a fantastic rebounder, and has improved steadily. While Oden could have more potential, I wouldn't trade Howard now.

Although it's very close, as good a defender as Dwight is (and can become), Oden is a more intimidating defender, a huge presence downlow. Both need to develop their offensive games. Howard is a better physical specimen at the moment too.

If I had Oden right now though, I doubt I'd trade him for Dwight. It's one of those scenario's where you wouldn't trade either for each other.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well I don't think you can just build a team around Dwight, he's not like Duncan, he is going to need 2 other star level players to be a 50 win team even. I think Oden has true potential to be a franchise player, will match it, biggest hype around a guy for the draft since Lebron...he's pretty much a sure thing, gotta take him.

PG-Kirk Hinrich/Chris Duhon
SG-Ben Gordon/Thabo Sefolosha
SF-Andres Nocioni/Luol Deng
PF-Ben Wallace/Tyrus Thomas
C- Greg Oden/Malik Allen

I like, thats a championship right there, but it'd probaly be a championship if you added Howard too....both of them are nice to have.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

sloth said:


> Well I don't think you can just build a team around Dwight, *he's not like Duncan*, *he is going to need 2 other star level players to be a 50 win team even*. I think Oden has true potential to be a franchise player, will match it, biggest hype around a guy for the draft since Lebron...he's pretty much a sure thing, gotta take him.


lol ... you mean like Tony Parker and Manu Ginobili?

I like Lachlans response. It is too tough to call right now. Dwight has already proven himself and still has immense potential to get better. Oden on the other hand is all potential right now. I think overall they will probably end up being around the same level.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

I nominate Sloth for poster of the year. He never fails to bring the comedy.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> And you're the GM who takes Emeka Okafor over Dwight Howard.




ahaha. you could put it that way! :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

You can't compare at this point. A guy who it is not know how he'll do on the NBA level vs. a guy who has shown he can play at a high level in the NBA.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

this is hard id say howard right now hes soo strong and has proven that he can play against other superstars like Elton Brand and Kevin Garnett. Oden to me is a second coming of David Robinson.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if i was offered both right now to start a franchise, id take oden.. just (howard is one of my favourite players).

but id only take him because im a gambling sorta guy


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Can Oden do this?









but anyway, no way to know at this point who is better.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

mysterio said:


> Can Oden do this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could Shaq?


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> Could Shaq?


*but anyway, no way to know at this point who is better.*

I refuse to vote on this poll. In case you didn't realize, I didn't imply that better atheticism makes him better.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i know, was just saying.. whether or not he can get his head to the ring gives very little if any bearing on who i would select


----------



## A5Gunner (Jul 20, 2006)

I would take Greg Oden


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Luy85Gkrjz0"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Luy85Gkrjz0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

sloth said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Luy85Gkrjz0"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Luy85Gkrjz0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>





LOL... Who was he with?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Would it be possible to compare their HS stats? I don't know how they fared in HS.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Oden's being compared to David Robinson -- just saying.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

gian said:


> Oden's being compared to David Robinson -- just saying.


So was Dwight Howard.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> Would it be possible to compare their HS stats? I don't know how they fared in HS.


You can't really accurately compare them on high school stats. Ex: Al Jefferson put up monster stats, something like 40+ ppg, 18 rpg, 7 bpg, 4 apg. Dwight put up about 25+ ppg, 18 rpg, 8 bpg, and 4 apg. Yet would anyone Jefferson over Dwight right now?


----------



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

Lets imagine that we're getting Oden and Dwight both out of high school. We don't know how they're going to turn out. Who would you take from high school?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Enigma said:


> So was Dwight Howard.


From the vibes I got from the 2004 Draft, Dwight was more of a questionmark coming out of HS -- with NBADraft.net comparing him to Kwame Brown and all. Perhaps he was a questionmark because of his contrast with Emeka Okafor, but I think he was more questioned than Greg Oden. Oden's more of a sure thing, he gets the David Robinson comparisons without the Kwame Brown ones.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

gian said:


> Dwight was more of a questionmark coming out of HS -- with NBADraft.net comparing him to Kwame Brown and all.


This comparison is no longer valid, and it was mainly based on physical attributes anyway. Since then, Howard has improved on his height, weight, strength and skills. He has long outgrown any Kwame Brown comparison. Rather, some compare him to a young Shaquille O'Neal.



MusaSK said:


> Lets imagine that we're getting Oden and Dwight both out of high school. We don't know how they're going to turn out. Who would you take from high school?


Oden, without a question. He is a two-time HS player of the year. Who else (except for LeBron James) can claim that?


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

Nobody ever compared Dwight Howard to David Robinson coming out of high school (or since, either). Where did you hear that nonsense? As far as high school careers go, Dwight Howard was the best out of probably the best high class ever, but he wasn't seen as a far-and-away number one pick (Emeka) or even as far-and-away the best high school player for any reason outside of his height.

Greg Oden is being looked at in almost the same breath as LeBron James (LeBron is so special though, I'll put Oden at the level just below him, where the only other high schooler who is regarded so high is O.J. Mayo, who won't be draft eligible until 2008 I don't believe.)


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

It is irrelevant that Dwight was compared to Kwame Brown coming out of HS. The only reason was because Brown was a big story at the time as a bust. Remember Skita was compared to Dirk? And next year, some PG selected is going to be compared to Chris Paul. People just look for something to relate someone to.

And yes, I have seen Dwight compared to Robinson.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

djtoneblaze said:


> other high schooler who is regarded so high is O.J. Mayo, who won't be draft eligible until 2008 I don't believe.)


Derrick Rose has clearly surpassed OJ Mayo in addition to having more upside.


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

OJ Mayo is nothing special IMO


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Chan said:


> This is a stupid poll. You don't pick an unknown over known, especially when the known is this good.


 Thats what they said when the Magic took Howard over Okafor. But anyway I choose Howard


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

djtoneblaze said:


> ...where the only other high schooler who is regarded so high is O.J. Mayo, who won't be draft eligible until 2008 I don't believe.)


That kid was regarded so high back when he was in middle school. Nowadays NBADraft.net has Orange Juice Mayonnaise as the third best player outta his high school class in the 2008 draft. Mayo and Bill Walker are already has-beens before they even graduate H.S. (lol didnt at least one of them get kicked outta school?) 

Anyways just talkin outta my butt here. Feel free to comment, correct, or criticize whatever the heck I wrote. 

P.S. 

I am also not a big fan of this poll. Howabouts a Dwight Howard or Amare Stoudemire poll? :clap:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

BobbyDigital32 said:


> I am also not a big fan of this poll. Howabouts a Dwight Howard or Amare Stoudemire poll? :clap:



Taking current health questions into account, Dwight wins in a landslide.


----------

